# Chiodra Gimondi/Bianchi? from Early '70's, Need knowledgable help identifying it



## mr_macgee (Feb 16, 2011)

Need help identifying this frame, is it a Salvarani pro team frame by Bianchi from the early seventies or something else. I'm curious who made the frame? Bianchi? I know the Chiorda racing team frames were never built by Chiorda and this frame looks very different to a factory made Chiorda. The team owner was also the owner of Bianchi allowed the team riders to have there frames made by the builder of there choice. So far, I read Bianchi, De Rosa...etc were making them.

If this is incorrect and I'm in the wrong thread then I will be happy to remove it. I do appreciate any help.

I have a repainted frame from a previous owner with Chiorda Gimondi frame set in orange, 55cm CC square, 56cm ST-CT. Chainstay 424mm, rear axle width: 122mm. Fork & rear ends are Campy

Any clew to who made the lugs? The inside fork tangs are very long and with a heart cut-out.

The frame seems to be built with nice lug work much nicer than the ones sold in the US, a lot of the lug work has heart cut-out's on them and the BB has three large holes drilled in the bottom of it. The Frame was repainted by M/B (?) in '98 with a very thick paint and the decals sadly appear to be on the outside but the seatstays have them engraved/raised with Chiorda but the white repaint over them did not highlight them very well (sloppy job). It is similar to the one shown on Classic Rendezvous website Chiordra Pro sample pic.
(https://www.classicrendezvous.com/Italy/Chiorda_bik1.htm)

I'm trying also to figure out which year it came from as it has bottle bosses on the frame but nothing else except for the cable boss at the end of the chainstay. The bottle bosses could have been added during the repaint as I think water bosses came later in the late 70's along with other braze-on's. I think the frame saver paint inside and the unsteady thick white detail paint does hide/mask a bit of the quality. The frame does look very nice in person though.

I appreciate any info or insight on this frameset. Thanks the help


----------

